
Wealth Inequality, Signs of a Broken Economy - deegles
http://thefinancepro.net/2017/09/16/wealth-inequality-signs-of-a-broken-economy/
======
nugget
I never liked the narrative of a "broken economy" in articles like these. I
think it would be more productive to talk about a process of reversion to the
type of feudalism - and associated inequality - that has been the norm for
most of human history. That would be a better starting point for discussions
about how to change fundamental policies and institutions to promote the
desired outcomes.

~~~
ddnb
I doubt feudalism has been the norm for most of human history. It was the
system preceding the current one yes but not some sort of "default" or
"natural" system though.

------
joeblow9999
TLDR;

Final line of the essay: "If you want to create a workers’ utopia, a better
world for all, seize the wealth and income."

So, an outright communist. Move along.

------
pitaj
Wealth inequality is fairly meaningless, what matters a lot more is income
inequality, and the best metric in my opinion is income mobility.

